# GUYS I'M STRONG FINALLY !!!!.....on paper



## viktor89 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello,

Some of you may remember me from posting about my injuries and then changing programs and all. Finally this morning my nifty calculator told me I'm in the 900lb total club which is considered strong lol

Someone posted on this thread that 900lb is strong 1100 is very strong 1200 is extremely , 1500 is elite and Superhuman well I didn't even bother to note that down. 

After having injuries -injured doing 265 lb DL last Oct 1 rep and broke down, then recovered-did foam rolling and did madcow 5x5 went up to 295 lb n failed horribly n pulled muscle- re-started at 225 lb

Then in Dec 135 lb Squat -supersetting n fell down on my knees cuz back got frozen- once again started with foam rolling- psosa muscle stretch - n restarted from 165lb 

Slowly n steadily was going up with Jim Wendler -started that - June of 2015 started program with all sincerity and this week i was able to do - 

235 lb Bench 3 reps translates into 1 RM  = 250 

270 lb Squat 2 reps = 1 RM = 280 

295 lb Deadlift 9 reps. =1 RM = 380

So according to the calculator I'm at 910 total YAY! !! lol  

After doing DL today morning I then did 5 set of 10 reps with 190 lbs with 2 min break in between each set. 

I can do Strict overhead press of 175lb as well. 

According to the program in April of next year is when I'll be doing DL 340 Bench 255 Squat 320 - = 915lb -that's when I'll post again hopefully telling you guys about me being strong in real life lol no just paper. 


*Are these calculators accurate- am I part of 900 club (say yes,lol) ?

*I am 5ft 10 inches and 226 lbs 26% fat - and I look like a normal person. I don't look jacked 

Thank you for reading- just wanted to share lol -You guys have been wonderful support- and excellent resource base. Thanks again. Long way to go 1k club is where I want to finish but happy to be here.


----------



## bugman (Nov 20, 2015)

Congratulations on the accomplishment.  Keep working and your next goal will be in the books too.


----------



## mickems (Nov 20, 2015)

By using that calculator, I would be lifting more than I actually do on my bench 1rm. Maybe it works for other people but, for me,  I only use my actual 1rm as my 1rm.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 21, 2015)

mickems said:


> By using that calculator, I would be lifting more than I actually do on my bench 1rm. Maybe it works for other people but, for me,  I only use my actual 1rm as my 1rm.



lol yeah , I've never tried 1 RM at all- i'm going purely by whatever the program is asking me to do- so far I've gone from 645 total to this level now. So I'm very happy. Never got around trying 1 RM for anything. 

That's why I said - "Strong on Paper" it seems but calculators can't be that off ? because that's what all programs use to build the program itself.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

mickems said:


> By using that calculator, I would be lifting more than I actually do on my bench 1rm. Maybe it works for other people but, for me,  I only use my actual 1rm as my 1rm.


When it comes to the calculators I'm always the opposite on squat and bench. I'm no good past ~5 reps it seems. On deads though I can rep damn near my max.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 21, 2015)

You haven't done it unless you've done it.  It's like saying I can fly a F-22 Raptor because I played a video game with it.  But can I really?  Just get under the bar and see what you've got but don't tell yourself you've got a max because a calculator says so.  Trust me, you'll feel better about being able to say you put up what you actually put up.  With that said, congrats and keep up the work


----------



## Milo (Nov 21, 2015)

Not to take anything away from you, but you haven't done it until you've done it. Give it a go man. You'll surprise yourself.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> lol yeah , I've never tried 1 RM at all- i'm going purely by whatever the program is asking me to do- so far I've gone from 645 total to this level now. So I'm very happy. Never got around trying 1 RM for anything.
> 
> That's why I said - "Strong on Paper" it seems but calculators can't be that off ? *because that's what all programs use to build the program itself.*



Not the good ones. Rpe ftw.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Not the good ones. Rpe ftw.



not the good ones? what are the examples of good programs ? could you name few? I'd like to take a look at them .


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 22, 2015)

lol ...guys that's why I said on paper ! I wasn't here to brag - just sharing in a joking sense. 

I'm at 800 total based on.  295 Deadlift 9 reps - 270 Squats 2 reps and 235 Bench 3 reps. 

When the program stops working for me that's when I'll try my 1 RM -for now i'm very happy with Wendler program. 

Once again- I was not bragging lol it was just to share how far I've come. I'm at 800 now -I used to be at 630-645 .


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 22, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> not the good ones? what are the examples of good programs ? could you name few? I'd like to take a look at them .


My outlook on training has changed vastly in the past few months. A good coach and proper use of rpe will make you progress more quickly every time vs a percentage based program. 

For someone like you I would look into Steve Shaw's book Massive Iron which uses the rep-goal system. Sort of an "rpe for dummies" for lack of a better term. 

I will never run a strict percentage based brogram again.


----------



## snake (Nov 22, 2015)

Can we work on that body fat number a little? Cut 15 lbs of fat off that frame and I bet there's a guy who does looked jacked.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> My outlook on training has changed vastly in the past few months. A good coach and proper use of rpe will make you progress more quickly every time vs a percentage based program.
> 
> For someone like you I would look into Steve Shaw's book Massive Iron which uses the rep-goal system. Sort of an "rpe for dummies" for lack of a better term.
> 
> I will never run a strict percentage based brogram again.



What's "rpe" I'm a newbie , so not familiar with terminology. 

Thanks- I'll look into Steve Shaw's book.


----------



## viktor89 (Nov 22, 2015)

snake said:


> Can we work on that body fat number a little? Cut 15 lbs of fat off that frame and I bet there's a guy who does looked jacked.



You are right - i recently turned my focus towards diet as well. I posted my diet here couple months back and I got laughed off cuz people said I eat very little and so far I'm trying but no results body. I don't eat out and have no cheat

days- the wrong with my diet was that my diet wasn't enough and my body is trying to hold onto whatever it has. 

However I did go down from 232 to 226 and fat 27.2 to 26 lol


----------

